# In wall power cables?



## pharmacist25 (Mar 2, 2012)

Could not find this anywehere else so here goes:

I just got an Epson 8350 projector that is hung from the ceiling. How do I know if the power cable is safe to run through the ceiling? Not sure how else to do it if it wasn't but that worries me. Thanks for any help.

Jeff


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You need to check whether it is "plenum rated" cable. Cable that is for the interior of walls or ducts has a more fire resistant sheath, so it is important to check. Luckily I think the price difference between normal and plenum rated isn't much. This is the extent of my knowledge, and hopefully an electricial can give you a more definitive answer!


----------



## pharmacist25 (Mar 2, 2012)

How can I tell if it is plenum rated? Is there a way to decipher the numbers and letters on the cable


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry for giving such a sloppy answer but possibly you could Google the cable numbers to get an answer.:dontknow:


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you asking if the power cord that came with the projector is rated for in wall use?

If so, the answer is no; In the US at least, the NEC forbids running any type of extension cord through a wall or ceiling (even fishing it over a drop ceiling - reference here).

The right way to do this is install a proper power receptacle local to the projector. Please consult with an electrician if you do not have the proper background and experience to do the work yourself.

"Plenum" rated cable is designed to run through HVAC duct work. The only product I am aware of that is rated for this is some low voltage cabling (e.g. CAT5e). Line voltage cabling (i.e. 120V) is never run through HVAC duct work.


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2012)

As above the short answer is NO. 

Low voltage cable for in-wall applications will have rating like CL2, CL3, CM, CMR, CMP. It's embossed right on the outer jacket. You must understand NEC and BOCA codes and how they apply to your application.

If this is all foreign language to you, GET AN ELECTRICIAN! This is not a time to guess or wonder if you're doing the job properly.


----------

